# what is a diy way to get rid of algie



## arrow564 (Jun 7, 2005)

what is the diy way to get rid of algi


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

scrub.

seriously, you just have to scrub everything with a brush that's used ONLY on your fish tank, or a clean wash rag. there's really nothing else you can do.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

or algae eating fish.

getting plants to outcompete algae.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, if you have algae on your glass, you can buy an algae magnet.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

All incorrect other than scrubbing. Depending on the type of algae you have, CO2 injection, scrubbing, or blackouts are the DIY ways to remove algae.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

blackouts, scrubbing, fish fasting are good ways


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

scrub scrub and scrub some more is really the easiest way to get rid of it


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The problem with all the answers posted (including mine) are they are attending to the results, not fixing the problem. Find out why you have algae in the first place, correct this measure, then remove what you have. Once this is done, the algae won't come back. All tanks have some algae in them. Its a fact of nature.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I use my mom's dish washing pad and scrub out the algea he he..


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

a wash cloth works, at walmart where the pots and pans are, you buy these plastic scrubbing pads "plastic version of a choreBoys" and use on tuff algie, they are not treaded with anything and come in pretty differnt colors to. Just rinse then off that use them, I got mine me a 6pack last year sometime for a couple bucks and they are glass safe.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Mr Aquarium said:


> they are glass safe.


Glad you added that. Many new people dont take into account that cleaning tanks takes special tools. These tools are different for glass tanks than they are for acrylic tanks.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I finally had to resort to putting a black cloth over mine to get rid of the algae. I couldn't keep a handle on it any other way.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

The best way to control algae is frequent water changes, don't leave the lights on for too long, and try and keep tanks away from windows. If you have algea on ornaments, take the ornaments out, scrub them, & then let them dry in the sun. You may see some algae n them when you put them back into the tank but it will go away as it is dead algae. 

If you do have algae, it means you have good water conditions. So be happy, its when you don't see it you should worry. Now keeping it under control is a different story. There are also products i.e. chemicals that are tank safe that you can use that work well.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> yup, if you have algae on your glass, you can buy an algae magnet.


God, that is so fun to do.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

IloveCichlids said:


> The best way to control algae is frequent water changes, don't leave the lights on for too long, and try and keep tanks away from windows. If you have algea on ornaments, take the ornaments out, scrub them, & then let them dry in the sun. You may see some algae n them when you put them back into the tank but it will go away as it is dead algae.
> 
> If you do have algae, it means you have good water conditions. So be happy, its when you don't see it you should worry. Now keeping it under control is a different story. There are also products i.e. chemicals that are tank safe that you can use that work well.


This statement is not correct. In fact, greenwater algae will propogate with more waterchanges so that theory is out.
Algae is not a sign of good water conditions but an excess or imbalance of nutrients. I have a couple of planted tanks with no visible algae (its there but in small amounts). Different algae have different needs, though most can be attributed to improper K ratios, lack of CO2 (in planted tanks), excess nutrients (usually PO4 in non-planted tanks), or excess lighting. Poor water flow and high silicates can also be a factor. Chemical mask the problem, but don't fix it. The best way to control algae is to prevent ideal conditions for algae to bloom. Proper tank care will do this. While you cant completely rid a tank of algae (short of UV sterilizer) you can keep it to a minimum.


----------

